# Eheim Double taps cheaper alternatives?



## MrClockOff (3 Oct 2021)

Hi all,

Came across these double taps Eheim Double Tap for Hose, 16/22 mm Amazon product and wonder how many of you are using them? Would you recommend to get those?
Are there cheaper alternatives of similar quality for less?

I’d need 2 sets for inlet and outlet and Eheim would set me back by £50.. there are JBL which would cost £30. I trust JBL but seen feedback where the taps may leak..


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Oct 2021)

I've been thinking this same thing recently. I need quite a few.

I found a qanvee one on Amazon for £12.99. QANVEE Aquarium Fish Tank Hose Pipe 12-16mm 16-22mm Quick Release Connector Water Flow Control Valve Connector Adapter Aquarium Filter Connector (16/22mm) Amazon product

When you mention the price are you talking about for a pair?


----------



## MrClockOff (3 Oct 2021)

@Courtneybst  yes I did mean for a pair. Eheim price per unit is £25, JBL is £15 
The one you’ve mentioned is even cheaper and has 10 ratings with great reviews 

I guess whatever I choose I’ve to have spare one in case of the leak


----------



## MrClockOff (3 Oct 2021)

I’m reconsidering my initial plan and maybe I just get one single tap to just insert between  CO2 reactor outlet and aquarium outlet pipe so I can disconnect it without siphoning water back from aquarium outlet. The inlet of CO2 reactor is connected to Oase BioMaster which already has built in stopcock.

I’m just scared of those leaks from reviews


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Oct 2021)

I’m just scared of those leaks from reviews
Leaks from what?


----------



## MrClockOff (3 Oct 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> I’m just scared of those leaks from reviews
> Leaks from what?


There are reviews on Amazon for both Eheim and JBL and reviewers complain that after few months the taps are leaking. JBL has common fault where quick release bit is compressed into the tap starts leaking. There’s even the video with the leak


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2021)

Hi all,


MrClockOff said:


> The one you’ve mentioned is even cheaper and has 10 ratings with great reviews


I bought some 12 - 16 mm QANVEE  ones and they have been fine so far, but they are a bit bigger than the Eheim alternatives.


MrClockOff said:


> There are reviews on Amazon for both Eheim and JBL and reviewers complain that after few months the taps are leaking


I've not had issues with the Eheim one leaking, and some of mine are ~15 years old (and they were nearly all pre-owned when I bought them). I haven't had the Quanvee ones for long, so can't pass comment on them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MrClockOff (3 Oct 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought some 12 - 16 mm QANVEE  ones and they have been fine so far, but they are a bit bigger than the Eheim alternatives.
> 
> ...


I have just two explanations then

either poor handling causes the mentioned leaks
or it was some manufacturing defect

@dw1305 thanks for feedback


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Oct 2021)

I've bought 4 of the Qanvee ones so I'll let you know when I fit them @MrClockOff .


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2021)

Hi all,


MrClockOff said:


> or it was some manufacturing defect


I think that might be the answer, for <"whatever reason Eheim"> seem to have lost their long term reputation for quality in recent years.

cheers Darrel


----------



## erwin123 (3 Oct 2021)

I have one Eheim connector leak on me after many years but generally they are ok.

I have since switched to Shiruba  taps because the 12/16 and 16/22 are interchangeable. Their hose locking mechanism I feel is more "secure" than Eheim. Don't think the brand is available in UK but interchangeability between 12/16 and 16/22 might be a useful feature when choosing what to buy.


----------



## MrClockOff (3 Oct 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> I've bought 4 of the Qanvee ones so I'll let you know when I fit them @MrClockOff .


Thanks @Courtneybst I’m looking forward 👍


----------



## MrClockOff (3 Oct 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think that might be the answer, for <"whatever reason Eheim"> seem to have lost their long term reputation for quality in recent years.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Yep, I’ve got the filter and power head and can’t complain but the heater is awful quality. Can’t calibrate it and setting the correct temperature was a guess work.. had slowly adjust the thermostat and constantly measure the temperature until it stabilised at the point where I wanted it.


----------



## Courtneybst (7 Oct 2021)

BTW @MrClockOff I fitted 4 of the Qanvee double taps and all seem to be working well.


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Oct 2021)

I use superfish double taps on my small tank, half the price and this far no leaks (1 year).


----------



## MrClockOff (7 Oct 2021)

@Courtneybst @Wolf6 thank you for the feedbacks 👍


----------

